# Top Fin 55 or 75 gal



## CRich2084 (Nov 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever used either of these tanks from Petsmart? I have been looking to upgrade and they are currently having a sale on their aquariums. Both seemed sturdy in the store. The 75 gallon seemed to be made with thicker glass on the sides, however. Just curious about your thoughts, thanks!

Chris


----------



## Needlesmith (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the response you get. 20% off is making me consider the 75 gal over the 55 gal. I need to make a purchase soon so I can build the stand and get cycling started!

Needlesmith


----------



## CRich2084 (Nov 15, 2007)

That's exactly my thought process...the sale ends on the 25th too.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

The 75 is 6 inches wider, so I would go with that. Check out craigslist.com. You will probably find a used tank for much cheaper. Petsmart is usually high for their tank prices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

75G 100%. The 6" difference is depth makes unbelievable difference. Bigger is always better, but 90G is so much better than 75G.


----------



## CRich2084 (Nov 15, 2007)

I know bigger is better, but I was just curious as to the quality of either tank. I wanted to know whether anyone has either of those tanks and if they would/would not recommend that particular brand of all glass aquarium.

Thanks.


----------



## ry05coupe (Dec 30, 2008)

I work for petsmart, and we use a few of these tanks in the back for fish we recieve ill. I wouldn't say much about the quality of their filters, heaters etc (they suck, tbh), but their tanks seem to be well made, and we havent had any problems with them. I hope this helps


----------



## CRich2084 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well I went out and got the 75 gallon tank. It feels very well built and the glass is pretty thick. Now its time to start all of the diy projects I have planned for it (stand, canopy, background).


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

CRich2084 said:


> Has anyone ever used either of these tanks from Petsmart? I have been looking to upgrade and they are currently having a sale on their aquariums. Both seemed sturdy in the store. The 75 gallon seemed to be made with thicker glass on the sides, however. Just curious about your thoughts, thanks!
> 
> Chris


petsmart has a lifetime warentee on their tanks. If the seals ever break you can return the tank for a new one, even if the tank is 20 years old (I work for petsmart)

4 of the 5 tanks *** owned were Top Fins, the other was an Oceanic


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

Heyguy74 said:


> The 75 is 6 inches wider, so I would go with that. Check out craigslist.com. You will probably find a used tank for much cheaper. Petsmart is usually high for their tank prices.


All aquariums at petsmart are 20% off right now, until Jan 26th. Thats why i just bought my new 45 gallon from them


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a top fin 55 its been empty for a while but I had no issues with it when it was up and running. I got it very cheap and asked why it was cheap and asked if there was any thing wrong they opened it up and looked then told me no. I should of looked my self cause the support was broke so I called them and the manager says "everything with and orange tag has a problem" she said it as if I were stupid not to know but if the employee didn't how the heck should I? I bought a new rim glued it on and still came out ahead but a little disgruntled at them. But dito on their filters heaters ect. Dont ever buy that junk its not worth the price. heaters broke filters loud........


----------



## Our_Tanks (Jan 6, 2009)

all top fin products have a life time warrentee... i dont like the filters, they are loud, but i have a top fin heater.

who else can claim a life time warrentee on a 20 gallon filter or 10 gallon fish tank? haha.

I agree, im a top fin tank fan, but *not* a top fin filtration fan


----------



## Needlesmith (Dec 21, 2008)

I went to Petsmart today and picked up the 75 gal. They were really ready to get it out of the store, said it had been there for months on end. It did not come with lights only the hinged glass tops.

I'm planning on buying most everything else online and the sand a Lowe's or Home Depot. Not going cheap, just the best prices I can find on the products I want.


----------



## Emilio84 (Jan 11, 2009)

What are the prices at your stores? I remember seeing a 75g the other day on sale for $159 with full length light fixture and glass canopies. Seemed like a good price but the one thing that bothered me was that the included light was only a single tube setup.


----------



## Kevin007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Eugh I got my 55G there 6 years ago for $200 with the tank hood and lights.

I regret not getting a 75G. As for the tank quality, its okay, I have had 2 10G leak on me though. In toronto, I don't think they sell them anymore, its all aqureon i think.

The filters are ****, I run it as a secondary filter to the 2217 for my 55G


----------



## Needlesmith (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanx to gmaschke (above) I called Petsmart in another town and they said the lights should have come with the tank and if I brought in my receipt they would be happy to refund the $$ charged for the lights. So now I can go ahead and order an Emp. 400 filter. Seems like the tank was $160 or so. Receipt is in the truck and its cold so I ain't goin' out there right now! LOL

A friend is building a new stand for me in exchange for a bottle of Patron (plus cost of materials) so that saved me the $299 for a stand. Feels like I'm coming out ahead! LOL

Needlesmith


----------

